

Geoff Hinton - Recent Developments in Deep Learning - bra-ket
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vShMxxqtDDs

======
bra-ket
related article: ImageNet Classiﬁcation with Deep Convolutional Neural
Networks

[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/absps/imagenet.pdf](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/absps/imagenet.pdf)

~~~
madisonmay
An excellent read.

